# Where to get a free good online virus scan?



## Blumpkinstein (Apr 11, 2005)

I just need a good reliable site with a good scanner. Has to be online only though.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.greyknight17.com/spyware.htm
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Yahoo toolbar has a virus scan that looks like a good tool.

JamesO


----------



## Blumpkinstein (Apr 11, 2005)

Danks for the info.


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

http://www.avast.com
http://www.avg.com
edit: oops these are both downloads that you install...


----------



## kn0wl3dg3 (May 13, 2005)

The best one is the http://housecall.trendmicro.com/ ....i would recommend u go there....


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

The Trend Micro online scan is my favorite one. A good stand alone offline scan is Stinger by Mcafee. http://vil.nai.com/vil/stinger/


----------

